# Lolly's Diner



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I know what your thinking.... "Oh great, another diner made from a bashed Bachmann coach. How original. Can't wait to see that!" Well, your in luck! 'Cause I started work on another diner made from a bashed Bachmann coach! Coincidence? Maybe. 


I'll try to do something a little different than all the other B'mann diner bashes. I found a picture of a diner that I really liked on the internet. It's called "Mickey's" and it's located in St. Paul. I'm not going for an exact replica, but I like the style and the colors of "Mickey's." I think it will blend well with the rest of my mid-century town. 


For starters, I hacked out some of the window dividers, replaced the 2 short sides (to get rid of the end doors), and shortened the roof- so that it didn't overhang the sides. I also filled in the wainscoting on the bottom half of the car to give it a smoother surface. After all that, I almost think it might have been quicker to start from scratch. But then I'd still have this Bachmann coach sitting on the parts shelf and you'd have no reason to laugh at me right now. Here's a shot of the progress:











-Kevin.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks good so far, you're off to a nice start. You've clearly put some thought into this.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Everything looks better in color.....










-Kevin.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin; 

OOOOOOOoooooooooo!! That's starting to look "purdymus!" 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That's going to be a great looking diner. 

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, Kevin!! Looking really good.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, everybody. 


-Kevin.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, Its been a few weeks since my last update on Lolly's. The weather has warmed up quite a bit and I've been spending most of my free time working on a major 1:1 scale project in the yard, so progress on Lolly's has slowed down as a result. I know, I know... I really should get my priorities straight- More time on the railroad!!! I have been getting some interior work done. Check it out.....


A view of the front.... Who's that good looking guy out front.... You guessed it- Its me. 











A shot of Lolly at work 










A couple of young love birds enjoying some sodas












Lolly-Serving some customers 










General interior shot (kinda tight squeeze, don't cha think!???) 











-Kevin.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great interior! That diamond pattern stainless back splash really sets it it off, real '50's look!.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I love your diner. Great interior and cool exterior. Quite realistic.

Doc


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin;

Your diner is a beautiful piece of nostalgia. It reminds me of a story book I had as a child, titled Puddlejumper. It was about a little one-truck trolley, who was called Puddlejumper by her motorman. After the traction line closed, the motorman bought his trolley and converted her into a diner.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

the best i have ever seen-the care you took with the windos sizing and placement , and the detaling of course- 
really make it look like a diner-not a train car 
well done! 
brilliant in fact 

the detalis are just right -to show life, and easily discenrable ata a distance 
and raised name plaque too -too cool


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice work. Hopefully you will locate it where guests can really appreciate the detail that you have put into it.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Lolly's Diner brings to mind to this Buffalo-boy a chain of tiny "burger joints" in Buffalo known as Deco's. They weren't converted RR cars, but they were SMALL. The Deco's (that's how we referred to them)...the Deco's a few blocks from where I grew up - in my single digit years - had, I think, only six stools. Other customers stood at the shelf facing outside. 

I can't remember where, but I believe a few of the Deco's had only four stools, and smaller shelf space. Of course, back then, nobody had money for a "meal"; you just grabbed acupa coffee and a burger or a BLT and gobbled it down while you watched the traffic outside. 

Ahhh, the good/bad old days. 

JackM 

Beautiful work, Dieseldude!


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks to one and all for the very kind and encouraging words. I'm hoping to finish Lolly's soon- next up- the neon roof top sign. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Sweet,


----------

